# Camping in Cali



## alexajessuson (May 7, 2014)

Hey y'all. Still working my way out west. Anybody know the best places we can camp for free/unnoticed?


----------



## urchin (May 7, 2014)

Mount Shasta.


----------



## alexajessuson (May 7, 2014)

Thanks dude. I'll check it out.


----------



## benjysirois (May 8, 2014)

I second Mt Shasta. Epicly beautiful free camping and hiking round there. Super easy to get rides out of as well.  There's also tonnes of spring water spurting everywhere around there and it's lovely to drink.


----------



## alexajessuson (May 8, 2014)

Ahh, sounds awesome! Thank you.  I've camped a few places in Cali before, but it was always a planned ordeal and somebody threw down on it.


----------

